# Your Vid's



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey guys, want to show off your "sweer urban/dj/park skills"? Well then, post your videos here!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

bedheadben said:


> Hey guys, want to show off your "sweer urban/dj/park skills"? Well then, post your videos here!


i will once my site is fully running.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay cool, thanks.


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

*videos*

MTBZone.com video page


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Hey guys, want to show off your "sweer urban/dj/park skills"? Well then, post your videos here!


ha, sweer


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

oh ya, about that


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey you guys, I am just starting to cross that line between barely being able to bunny hop, and doing a real big one, but I am no where near doing one the height the pros can. I am teaching myself how to do it on a BMX bike, and I will apply my knowledge I learn on it to my mtb, and eventually (hopefully) my urban bike. Right now, I am not doing as good as I think I will be able to do next week, because I still have stitches on (here) and they limit my mobility greatly. It is also my first day riding in a week because I am not supposed to be riding with stitches on (shh it's a secret ) So anyways, I'd say this is about 2 feet high, and I would like some advice from any of you out there who can help. Thanks!

Getting good at Bunnyhopping


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

A vid I made of yesterdays ride, 1 camera on a tri-pod... wish it was better

http://broadbandsports.com/files/mountain_biking_Ride106.mov


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, you've got something to build on now. Try an X-up, or a no-hander, or something. Oh, and by the way, I think there is a huge section of quiet blackness at the end.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks...fix that right away

do you guys cut down your bars? When I do x-ups I hit my knees with the bars


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

mtbzone said:


> MTBZone.com video page


Quite a collection of cool vids you have there! Nice.........


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Prime8 said:


> Thanks...fix that right away
> 
> do you guys cut down your bars? When I do x-ups I hit my knees with the bars


just scoot back a little, you can also cut your bars if you want though.


----------



## SDriding (Mar 20, 2006)

i cut mine pretty short so its easier to x-up and bar spin.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Prime8 said:


> Thanks...fix that right away
> 
> do you guys cut down your bars? When I do x-ups I hit my knees with the bars


yeah I did on my bmx bike, about 2" on each side.


----------



## mtbman1127 (May 1, 2006)

This is some of my friends messing around campus and around town, nothing to special


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Hey guys, want to show off your "sweer urban/dj/park skills"? Well then, post your videos here!


http://huckit.net/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=4


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

mtbman1127 said:


> This is some of my friends messing around campus and around town, nothing to special


Nothing pro but cool none the less. You guys do any DR's or just natural stuff? Also, if the guy could hand the up-tree jump, that would look sick.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbman1127 (May 1, 2006)

travis712 said:


> Nothing pro but cool none the less. You guys do any DR's or just natural stuff? Also, if the guy could hand the up-tree jump, that would look sick.:thumbsup:


The guy on the tree is me and im slowly workin on it but havent figured it out quite yet, we do some dirt jumping but not very much mostly just whats already around campus


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's a really, really old video of me. I think it's probably 4 years old now, and I promise that I suck a lot less now.


also, while we're in the spirit, I'll throw down some pics from the last year or so

brakeless nosewheelie









X up down a gap at 'Nam on a borrowed bike with mile wide bars









180 down a long 6


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Hey you guys, I am just starting to cross that line between barely being able to bunny hop, and doing a real big one, but I am no where near doing one the height the pros can. I am teaching myself how to do it on a BMX bike, and I will apply my knowledge I learn on it to my mtb, and eventually (hopefully) my urban bike. Right now, I am not doing as good as I think I will be able to do next week, because I still have stitches on (here) and they limit my mobility greatly. It is also my first day riding in a week because I am not supposed to be riding with stitches on (shh it's a secret ) So anyways, I'd say this is about 2 feet high, and I would like some advice from any of you out there who can help. Thanks!
> 
> Getting good at Bunnyhopping


Thats alright. you're going to have to just practice now. I think that vid has you hopping closer to one foot . any way, when you actually have something to bunnyhop over, you'll get higher. also, try to land more on your back tire. It's sometimes easier to push your front end way down but try to land with both tires at the same time. There's no more advice to give you except practice. You already have the technique down fairly good.:thumbsup:


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

cummings said:


> Thats alright. you're going to have to just practice now. I think that vid has you hopping closer to one foot . any way, when you actually have something to bunnyhop over, you'll get higher. also, try to land more on your back tire. It's sometimes easier to push your front end way down but try to land with both tires at the same time. There's no more advice to give you except practice. You already have the technique down fairly good.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I always land on my back tire now, and I still hop around the same height.


----------

